

Optimizely Vulnerability - zjgreen
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/02/optimizely-vulnerability-lets-you-see-what-other-sites-are-testing/

======
zjgreen
Similar to [http://growthhackers.com/questions/show-gh-spy-on-
optimizely...](http://growthhackers.com/questions/show-gh-spy-on-optimizely-
customers-experiments/)

